# 1700 G Shark Tank



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

*I did a search on the forums about this and did not find this at all... Also, i had no idea where to put this, the non-piranha saltwater board seemed the most fitting since it's a saltwater tank, and has nothing to do with Piranhas...*

I hope this blow's your mind like it did to me, happy reading!

1700 Gallon Shark Tank

Note: Year 2003.


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Um yeah, pretty sick DIY there!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Great how to one of the more in depth ones and not to take away from it but methods and materials have changed a bit in these big builds now that lots have done them. I will try and find my link to a forum with a dedicated plywood build section some great info.

ALSO BLACK TIPS GET WAY TO BIG FOR EVEN THIS SIZE TANK there are sharks that would be suitable but blacktips are not one of them this would be a temorary growout solution.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pretty cool tank. seen it before though.

and as 00nothing said black tips will get way too big for that tank.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

not if their blacktip reefs. They should be able to be fine in a 1700g. Correct me if I am wrong, but there is just a blacktip shark that grows about 2-5' bigger than the blacktip reef.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

black tip reef shark gets to just over a 1.5m long

black tip shark gets to about 2.5m but not uncommon to see a 3m long specimen.

but both these sharks are big swimmers. need alot of room. 1700g will just not cut it. i think hes only got one black tip reef shark. i think thats a real squeeze and tht shark in the long term will suffer. or mght start snacking on the other tankmates


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> not if their blacktip reefs. They should be able to be fine in a 1700g. Correct me if I am wrong, but there is just a blacktip shark that grows about 2-5' bigger than the blacktip reef.


Although a blacktip would physically fit so the short answer is yes you could put a blacktip in there as well as use it as growout tank over the long term they require a much larger tank. The constant turning of there bodies over time has some serious medical effects on them as well as these guys dont swim in slow motion all the time in order for a black tip to "stretch his legs so to speak" you must have a much larger system especially as they reach mature sizes


----------

